# I think I’m hooked



## hunthunt (May 28, 2015)

I decided to give turkey hunting a whole hearted try for the first time ever. I went out opening day in my pop up blind with a box call, hen decoy and a Jake decoy. The wind was terrible, if there was any gobbling going on there is no way a person could hear it. The only animals seen were deer and 1 Tom very very far away. After a few hours of quality phone time mixed with calling and a failed spot and stalk the outcome was looking poor. I was about to throw in the towel when I noticed a couple deer watching into the woods from their field location. A lone Tom stepped out 150 yards to my left with my decoys in his plane sight. About the time I grabbed my call he noticed the decoys and it was on! He instantly began strutting and as soon as I called he gobbled. He started in my direction so I figured I’d call again. He gobbled a couple times then must have ran up the gully where I couldn’t see. The next thing I know he was in range in full strut then doing his death flop! I’m already looking forward to next year and taking my kids and friends because it was pretty damn awesome!!


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice work! Gotta love it when you're about to throw in the towel and things turn 180 degrees in a hurry.


----------



## B Newman (Nov 13, 2018)

Awesome first time bird! Congrats.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Man that’s a sweet bird, the two tone beard is awesome and it’s hard to tell but he looks like he has some super hooks, Congrats !
Flight


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

Great bird and hunt, congrats. 
I took up turkey hunting 3 years ago and have been hooked since.
Consider the Fall hunt if ya wanna get out again. I've took a nice tom last Fall season.


----------



## hunthunt (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the congrats. I was wondering if it’s normal to have different colors in the beard. The bigger spur was 1 5/8” 22 lbs 8+ inch beard. Decent bird for the yoop?


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

Nice bird, congratulations! I got hooked almost same scenario 26 years ago.


----------



## CoWalSki (May 31, 2003)

The different coloration is caused by beard rot, which is the result of a period of malnutrition. Had harvested a bird that had the same condition years ago. Being a yooper bird, I can understand why, maybe too much snow and couldn't get to the feed? Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great bird! Congrats!


----------



## hunthunt (May 28, 2015)

waterwolf90 said:


> Great bird and hunt, congrats.
> I took up turkey hunting 3 years ago and have been hooked since.
> Consider the Fall hunt if ya wanna get out again. I've took a nice tom last Fall season.



Can you call them in during the fall?


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats. I have began to enjoy turkey hunting more than deer hunting. Turkey fever is a real thing when you get a worked up Tom strutting in.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

hunthunt said:


> Can you call them in during the fall?


I agree. I have had great success in the fall. Not so much with blind calling like the spring. I usually run and gun and try to get ahead of where I think they are going. Then try to coax them in if necessary.


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

The one I got last Fall came in to calling, but I also was sitting real close to the roost.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

hunthunt said:


> I decided to give turkey hunting a whole hearted try for the first time ever. I went out opening day in my pop up blind with a box call, hen decoy and a Jake decoy. The wind was terrible, if there was any gobbling going on there is no way a person could hear it. The only animals seen were deer and 1 Tom very very far away. After a few hours of quality phone time mixed with calling and a failed spot and stalk the outcome was looking poor. I was about to throw in the towel when I noticed a couple deer watching into the woods from their field location. A lone Tom stepped out 150 yards to my left with my decoys in his plane sight. About the time I grabbed my call he noticed the decoys and it was on! He instantly began strutting and as soon as I called he gobbled. He started in my direction so I figured I’d call again. He gobbled a couple times then must have ran up the gully where I couldn’t see. The next thing I know he was in range in full strut then doing his death flop! I’m already looking forward to next year and taking my kids and friends because it was pretty damn awesome!!
> View attachment 521179


Sounds like a textbook hunt! Cool.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

great bird, and with the wind you had terrible conditions


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

1 5/8” is a heck of a spur. Definitely a nice bird!


----------



## hunthunt (May 28, 2015)

Forgot to put the picture of him on his way in!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Very cool ! Congrats !


----------

